# portmaster and successor versions of ports



## trh411 (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a way to get ports-mgmt/portmaster to report the presence of successor versions of ports? I have experimental versions of emulators/virtualbox-ose and emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod installed. With ports-mgmt/pkg I can get:

```
# pkg version -v | grep -v up-to-date
virtualbox-ose-4.3.6               >   succeeds port (port has 4.2.22)
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.6          >   succeeds port (port has 4.2.22)
```
I have not found a way to get these ports reported using ports-mgmt/portmaster. `portmaster -L` does not report them.


----------

